

New Zealand earthquake rips a new fault line across the world - mikecane
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1309194/New-Zealand-earthquake-rips-new-fault-line-world--moving-earth-11ft-right.html

======
barrydahlberg
Much more local coverage here for anyone interested:
<http://www.nzherald.co.nz/>

